
Show HN: I made a tiny app generator for myself, maybe you will find it useful - gkutiel
Hi,<p>Sometimes I want to wrap an existing website into an Android app quickly so I made a service that does just that<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;html2apk.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;html2apk.com&#x2F;</a><p>If you find it useful I&#x27;ll be happy to hear about that, if you have any other comments&#x2F;suggestions I&#x27;ll be happy to hear about that too.<p>10x,<p>Gilad
======
rahuldottech
Ay, it's neat. I've used AppsGeyser in the past to do the same thing, but that
was many years ago, back in like 8th grade.

------
oaradix
Nice, but I have question: what is the real corner case that it would be
useful? I ask out of curiosity.

